# Deer Hunting shotgun round capacity



## Grasshopper257 (Oct 26, 2008)

Some where i read that a deer hunting rifle has to hold a maximum of 6 rounds, then i read thats only for semi autos

but what about a pump shotgun using slugs? 6 rounds or the full tube capacity

i have a feeling its the full tube, i just wanna clarify before taking out the plug in the mossberg 500


----------



## JWICKLUND (Feb 13, 2005)

*2.1 Taking of animals; prohibited methods, devices, and weapons; exceptions.*
Sec. 2.1 Unless otherwise specified in this order, a person shall not do any of the following: 
(2) Use in taking an animal, or have in the person's possession in an area frequented by animals, *a semiautomatic shotgun or rifle other than .22 caliber rimfire, capable of holding more than six shells at one time in the magazine and barrel combined*, or use a cartridge containing a tracer bullet, or a cartridge containing an explosive bullet, or a firearm capable of firing more than one shot with a single pull or activation of the trigger.


----------

